# Lof



## Alec Norrie (Jan 22, 2016)

I was the first LOF employed direct RO. I did a 6 month apprenticeship on the Overseas Courier around 1960.
I served on the Avon Ranger, London Glory, and my last ship was the London Confidence.
I left the sea to join the fledgling computer industry in 1964.
I am married and live in Ottawa Canada.

Alec Norrie


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Alec, look up the LOF news website, may be some familiar names for you.


----------



## cornelis1941 (May 29, 2010)

Hi Norrie,

Still alive? Me too, living in Sutton Courtenay, Oxon. Still remember our happy liquid days on the Overseas Courier. Not you of course, too busy learning the trade.

Best regards,

Richard Moeliker-Twigg


----------



## irbymiller (Jul 9, 2017)

cornelis1941 said:


> Hi Norrie,
> 
> Still alive? Me too, living in Sutton Courtenay, Oxon. Still remember our happy liquid days on the Overseas Courier. Not you of course, too busy learning the trade.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard Cornelius Moeliker-Twigg, I too am still alive, we sailed on the Courier in '61 when I was a fiver and I never got over it.
Regards Tony Miller


----------

